# All Matrix Dorks



## Jodi (May 7, 2003)

and Dorkettes  

With the new one FINALLY coming out next week, I thought we could relive a few memories from the first one.

*What is your single most favorite scene in the Matrix?*

*What is your single most favorite line in the Matrix?*

My Favorite scene:  At the end of the movie when *Neo Flexes the Matrix* 

Quote- I have a lot but here is one that comes to mind -I'll have more later 

_Cypher: I know what you're thinking, cause right now I'm thinking the same thing. Actually, I've been thinking it ever since I got here: *Why oh why didn't I take the BLUE pill? *_


----------



## Jodi (May 7, 2003)

Another fav quote-

_Tank: So, what do you need, besides a miracle? 
Neo: *Guns. Lots of guns.*_


----------



## Jodi (May 7, 2003)

Well I'm just gonna keep adding my favorites til others join in

Agent Smith: _You hear that, Mr. Anderson? That is the sound of
inevitability. It is the sound....of your death._


----------



## Jodi (May 7, 2003)

Agent Smith: _Goodbye, Mr. Anderson._
Neo:_ *My name.......is NEO!*_


Morpheus: _*Welcome to the real world!*_


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 7, 2003)

I FUCKING LOVE THE MATRIX!!  The wife and I are cutting out of work early opening day to see The Matrix Reloaded.  

Hard to pick one favorite scene, but I'd have to go with the fight scene between Neo and the agent in the subway.

My favorite line:  "There is a difference between knowing the path and walking the path."

Also, "I know kung fu."  "Show me."


----------



## Rusty (May 7, 2003)

I am like you two........... The Matrix is my all time favorite movie.  My whole family (all six of us) are going to the movie on May 15th to watch  the new one.  I understand the 3rd one will be released in November of this year.  They made both the 2nd and 3rd movies at the same time.

My favorite scene is when Neo and Trinity go rescue Morpheous and the Helocopter is shooting, with empties just falling by the bucket load.


----------



## kuso (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> They made both the 2nd and 3rd movies at the same time.



Sure did, AND they had the good sense to film them in Australia


----------



## Jodi (May 7, 2003)

All time Favorite Quote

_Neo: I know you're out there. I can feel you now. I know that you're afraid... afraid of us. You're afraid of change. I don't know the future. I didn't come here to tell you how this is going to end. I came here to tell how it's going to begin. I'm going to hang up this phone, and then show these people what you don't want them to see. I'm going to show them a world without you. A world without rules or controls, borders or boundaries. A world where anything is possible. Where we go from there is a choice I leave to you. _


----------



## Rusty (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Sure did, AND they had the good sense to film them in Australia



I heard they still spent a shit load of money and it has been a big boost for that area of Australia's economy.


----------



## kuso (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> I heard they still spent a shit load of money and it has been a big boost for that area of Australia's economy.



I think film production in general has really helped ( the three Matrix movies, some of the Start Wars flix, Scooby doo etc ) the economy a shit load.

I read the latest two Matrix filx came in at around $485 million!!!!


----------



## Jodi (May 7, 2003)

OhOhOH How bout

Trinity & Neo going through Security and guard asks him to empty loose change etc and open his coat and theres a shit load of guns.  

IAB - I'm leaving early too 

Ok, if you can't tell by now I'm a Matrix Dorkette


----------



## Rusty (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> OhOhOH How bout
> 
> Trinity & Neo going through Security and guard asks him to empty loose change etc and open his coat and theres a shit load of guns.
> ...



I think your the biggest female Matrix Dork that I've ever met.  I think it's pretty cool for a chick to like something like that.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> OhOhOH How bout
> 
> Trinity & Neo going through Security and guard asks him to empty loose change etc and open his coat and theres a shit load of guns.




Oh yeah, and entire ass-kicking scene that follows!!  Then after Neo and Trinity get on the elevator and the camera just shows the destuction left behind, a couple of tiles fall off the wall.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 7, 2003)

"Neo, no one has ever tried anything like this before"
"That's why it's going to work."


----------



## Jodi (May 7, 2003)

Of all the kick ass scenes I still think the Matrix Flex is the Bomb!!! 

  Rusty, its gotta be the computer nerd in me


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 7, 2003)

They are showing The Matrix (the original) on IMAX here in Hartford.  I've got to go see it.


----------



## Rusty (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> They are showing The Matrix (the original) on IMAX here in Hartford.  I've got to go see it.



I'm hoping they show it at our IMAX here in Tulsa.


----------



## kuso (May 7, 2003)

1


----------



## Rusty (May 7, 2003)

Wish I had a sound card here at work.


----------



## kuso (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> Wish I had a sound card here at work.



dont worry...fucking genocite has destroyed 2 to 10


----------



## kuso (May 7, 2003)

http://www.moviesoundscentral.com/sounds/matrix/begin.wav

http://www.moviesoundscentral.com/sounds/matrix/blind.wav

http://www.moviesoundscentral.com/sounds/matrix/inevitability.wav

http://www.moviesoundscentral.com/sounds/matrix/wonderland.wav

http://www.moviesoundscentral.com/sounds/matrix/yourself.wav

http://www.moviesoundscentral.com/sounds/matrix/deal.wav


----------



## Rusty (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> http://www.moviesoundscentral.com/sounds/matrix/begin.wav
> 
> http://www.moviesoundscentral.com/sounds/matrix/blind.wav
> ...



All I get is        "This program has preformed an illegal function."


----------



## kuso (May 7, 2003)

Try those ones from home man....there are some cool ones there


----------



## Rusty (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Try those ones from home man....there are some cool ones there


K.........thx.


----------



## Jodi (May 7, 2003)

I just bought my tickets online. 

May 15th at 3:15 PM


----------



## Rusty (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I just bought my tickets online.
> 
> May 15th at 3:15 PM



Dorkette.........


----------



## Jodi (May 7, 2003)




----------



## Jodi (May 7, 2003)

Thats it, theres only 4 of us Matrix Dorks out there.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Thats it, theres only 4 of us Matrix Dorks out there.




The rest are losers.


----------



## Jodi (May 7, 2003)

I agree


----------



## MJ23 (May 7, 2003)

I liked the Movie...


But U people are Obsessed


Shit


----------



## Jodi (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> I liked the Movie...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rusty (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_



Tell em girl.

MJ's a dumbass anyway.  He barley understands Disney movies.


----------



## MJ23 (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> Tell em girl.
> 
> MJ's a dumbass anyway.  He barley understands Disney movies.



hey, I like the Lion King, Aladin...... 

Jodi - Dont blame me because u are an obsessed freak 

Oh yeah and allow me to send some love back


----------



## Tani (May 7, 2003)

I'm a Matrix Dorkette...

Fav scene:  Definitely Neo & Trinity going through the metal detectors in the government building and opening their coats (and the kick-@$$ gun battle with all the marble getting blown to bits!

Fav line (can I have 3?)  

*Morpheus:* Do you believe that, my being stronger or faster has ANYTHING to do with my muscles in this place? You think that's air you're breathing now?

*Morpheus:* You take the blue pill, the story ends...you wake up in your bed and believe whatever you want to believe. You take the red pill, you stay in wonderland and I'll show you how deep the rabbit hole goes.

*Morpheus:* Welcome to the desert...of the real.

I know what I'm doing May 15th!


----------



## Rusty (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MJ23 *_
> hey, I like the Lion King, Aladin......
> 
> Jodi - Dont blame me because u are an obsessed freak
> ...



OK, so we know your not a Dork.  But the jury is still out on if your a dick or not.


----------



## MJ23 (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> your a dick or not.



I have a HUGE SCHLONG.. does that qualify me?

Asshole


----------



## Jodi (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tani *_
> I'm a Matrix Dorkette...
> 
> Fav scene:  Definitely Neo & Trinity going through the metal detectors in the government building and opening their coats (and the kick-@$$ gun battle with all the marble getting blown to bits!
> ...



 

Yeaaaahhhh another Matrix Dorkette.  

I beginning to wonder if I was the only one.


----------



## MJ23 (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> OK, so we know your not a Dork.  But the jury is still out on if your a dick or not.




Oh yeah, your wife wont be joining you for the premier of the Matrix..

I signed her up for the MJ-reloaded.....


----------



## butterfly (May 7, 2003)

Love all the quotes Jodi!!!

Now I've got to watch it again before seeing Reloaded!!!


----------



## Jodi (May 8, 2003)

Thanks Butterfly - Reloaded will Rock


----------



## Jodi (May 8, 2003)

I FUCKING GIVE UP!!!  
I guess if my posts don't have, fucking stupid post whoring, talk about gay people, talk about how much a dick/whore someone is, how sexy someone else is or has pornal topics then their useless.   

I fucking give up trying to have some decent threads around here.  Every thread I put up and a few others dies because it doesn't fall in one of those topics.  I've seen alot of good, humorous and intelligent threads die and its a shame.


----------



## Rissole (May 8, 2003)

Jodi i LOVE YOU!!
I have seen the first matrix inxs of 30 times 
My farvorite scene............... all of it............. but espec the flex 

all the lines quoted but one that hasnt
"listen to me copper top..."


----------



## Rissole (May 8, 2003)

I love trinity kickin the cops arses at the start....
"you give me any of that jurise my diction crap..... you can cram it up your ass"


----------



## Rissole (May 8, 2003)

I like the part where he wakes up in the incubaters too....
spews that big tube up out of his throat, takes a look around...


----------



## Jodi (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> I like the part where he wakes up in the incubaters too....
> spews that big tube up out of his throat, takes a look around...



 That scene always freaks me out just the idea of it ever being true


----------



## Rissole (May 8, 2003)

"there are fields Neo, endless fields, where human beings are no longer born we are grown, for the longest time i wouldnt belive it, then i saw the feilds with my own eyes, watch them liquify the dead so they could be feed intraveinsly to the living....." bla bla you get the idea


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tani *_
> I'm a Matrix Dorkette...




WOO HOO!!!

My wife enjoyed the movie, but she's not obsessed like we are.


----------



## Rissole (May 8, 2003)

My wife still cant understand it  It's not that bloody hard to work out.....


----------



## Jodi (May 8, 2003)

No its not but you got to admit it took a good 5-10 times of watching it to grasp all the details.


----------



## Rissole (May 8, 2003)

I still pick up on lil things, even after how much i've watched it 

I kinda think she just dosent wanna work it out...


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> My wife still cant understand it  It's not that bloody hard to work out.....



Yeah, my wife is like that.  She just wants to watch a movie and enjoy it without having to think.


----------



## Rusty (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Now I've got to watch it again before seeing Reloaded!!!



I plan on watching the first one again this weekend.  I would assume that we all have the 1st DVD.


----------



## Rissole (May 8, 2003)

does she like 'run away bride' by any chance


----------



## Rusty (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I FUCKING GIVE UP!!!
> I guess if my posts don't have, fucking stupid post whoring, talk about gay people, talk about how much a dick/whore someone is, how sexy someone else is or has pornal topics then their useless.
> 
> I fucking give up trying to have some decent threads around here.  Every thread I put up and a few others dies because it doesn't fall in one of those topics.  I've seen alot of good, humorous and intelligent threads die and its a shame.



We are just having some fun.  Lighten up a little.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> I would assume that we all have the 1st DVD.




 

I only own the VHS.   



When we bought our DVD player, we agreed NOT to replace all our tapes with DVD's because it'd be a waste of money.  After the third Martix comes out late this year, I am sure there will be DVD 3-packs.  I'll buy that when it comes out.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> does she like 'run away bride' by any chance




_My_ wife?  No, she hates chick flicks.    She's more of a stupid comedy type of person.  You know: Naked Gun, Spaceballs, Airplane kind of stuff.


----------



## Jodi (May 8, 2003)

Rusty - I'm not talking about this thread, I'm talking about Open Chat.

I had the 1st one on DVD but then, well divorce - enough said.

So, I don't have a DVD player anymore but I have it on VHS.


----------



## Rissole (May 8, 2003)

On DVD you can watch the whole movie with just the music and the composers comentry. I even did that.... what an addict 

I shoulda guessed IAB lookin at who she married


----------



## Rissole (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> I am sure there will be DVD 3-packs.  I'll buy that when it comes out.


Thats the move fer sure!!


----------



## Jodi (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> _My_ wife?  No, she hates chick flicks.    She's more of a stupid comedy type of person.  You know: Naked Gun, Spaceballs, Airplane kind of stuff.



OMG I soooo hate chick flicks too.  Anything Sci-Fi, horror or just plain weird.  Thats more my style.


----------



## Rissole (May 8, 2003)

10.45 means time for Matrix dreamzzzzzzzzzz
Nite all


----------



## Rusty (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I had the 1st one on DVD but then, well divorce - enough said.
> 
> So, I don't have a DVD player anymore but I have it on VHS.



Sorry bout that.  Ive been in those shoes before.  Not very fun sometimes.  But O-What-A-Relief-It-Is.


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> 10.45 means time for Matrix dreamzzzzzzzzzz
> Nite all




'Nite!  Remember to follow the white rabbit.


----------



## Rusty (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> 10.45 means time for Matrix dreamzzzzzzzzzz
> Nite all



Nite buddy.........


----------



## Rusty (May 8, 2003)

I just heard on the radio that the soundtrack featuring Linkin Park is out now.........


----------



## Jodi (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> I just heard on the radio that the soundtrack featuring Linkin Park is out now.........



  Linkin Park is one of my fav.


----------



## Rusty (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Linkin Park is one of my fav.



Of course it's better to see the movie then purchase the music....kinda makes the music experiance much mo better.......


----------



## kuso (May 8, 2003)

This zip is a fucking great trailer of it.....34mg though!

http://progressive1.stream.aol.com/...ive/thematrix/us/med/trailer_final_480_dl.zip


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> This zip is a fucking great trailer of it.....34mg though!
> 
> http://progressive1.stream.aol.com/...ive/thematrix/us/med/trailer_final_480_dl.zip



You need to go see X-men 2.  AWESOME Matrix trailer before the movie.


----------



## kuso (May 8, 2003)

Dont get either flic til next month here


----------



## Jodi (May 8, 2003)

X-Men was awsome.  I saw it last Friday.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 8, 2003)

I haven't seen Matrix or X-men.


*runs and hides for fear of being shot*


----------



## ALBOB (May 8, 2003)

Am I too late to be called a dork?  

Fav scene:  Neo stands up after being shot and finally SEES the Matrix.

Fav Line: We're gonna need guns, LOTS of guns.


----------



## Tank316 (May 8, 2003)

he's alive, wife have ya tied up again!!!!


----------



## Rusty (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Am I too late to be called a dork?




I guess not.  We have been calling you all kinds of names the last few days........


----------



## ALBOB (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> he's alive, wife have ya tied up again!!!!



Yeah, BIG time.


----------



## DaMayor (May 8, 2003)

Well, its about time.


----------



## Jodi (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Am I too late to be called a dork?
> 
> Fav scene:  Neo stands up after being shot and finally SEES the Matrix.
> ...




DORK


----------



## Rissole (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> This zip is a fucking great trailer of it.....34mg though!
> 
> http://progressive1.stream.aol.com/...ive/thematrix/us/med/trailer_final_480_dl.zip


Estimated time left 2hr 4min  
And lettin it run...............


----------



## kuso (May 8, 2003)

Should be just about finished now eh?


----------



## Rissole (May 8, 2003)

Yeah just finished but the fuckin thing wont play.....


----------



## Rissole (May 8, 2003)

its a .mov file can u help me.....????


----------



## kuso (May 8, 2003)

Do you have Quicktime? Its in Quicktime format!!!


----------



## kuso (May 8, 2003)

Here is the player you need........

http://www.apple.com/quicktime/download/


----------



## Rissole (May 8, 2003)

Na... downloading that now.....


----------



## kuso (May 8, 2003)

LOL...sorry...

Imagine you go to all this trouble and it could be a preview you`ve already seen


----------



## Rissole (May 8, 2003)

:waiting: 65%


----------



## kuso (May 8, 2003)

You`re gonne be pissed if the wait aint worth it....as a disclaimer I can say this preview has not been shown in Japan before


----------



## Titanya (May 8, 2003)

ABSOLUTE GREATEST LINE IN THE WHOLE MOVIE: "*....there is no spoon....*"  i fucking love that line... i think i should make it my sig!  ya know that part where Neo is talking to that freaky bald androgenous kid who keeps on bending this metal spoon around.... i thought that was coold


----------



## Rissole (May 8, 2003)

THAT WAS SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
that is gonna rock!!!!
Tanks K


----------



## kuso (May 8, 2003)

No probs man....glad it was worth the hassles


----------



## Jodi (May 8, 2003)

Did I mention I already have my tickets.   

  I know I'm a dork


----------



## kuso (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Did I mention I already have my tickets.
> 
> I know I'm a dork




LMAO!! Once or twice.

I think I might go watch the first one now


----------



## Jodi (May 8, 2003)

When do you get to watch it Kuso, Riss?


----------



## kuso (May 8, 2003)

I believe it comes out mid June here


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2003)

Xmen II was pretty cool-
will have to go see Matrix when I ever get the time to do it..


Favorite Scene: When he stopped the bullets in mid-air..
don't have fav. line...


----------



## Rissole (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> When do you get to watch it Kuso, Riss?


It's out here on the 15th, but the local radio station is having a comp to watch it on the night of the 14th  HA HA 
I have also been madly smsing to another comp to go to the red carpet premier!!!! Please oh please oh please


----------



## Rissole (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I believe it comes out mid June here


Dont worry K i'll tell you alllll about it!!!


----------



## kuso (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Dont worry K i'll tell you alllll about it!!!



Um.....fuck off


----------



## Rissole (May 8, 2003)

I just watched the trailer, again.......


----------



## Rissole (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I just bought my tickets online.
> 
> May 15th at 3:15 PM


Hey Jodi... i'm a day ahead of you arent i.........


----------



## kuso (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> I just watched the trailer, again.......




Its fucking cool isn`t it


----------



## Rissole (May 8, 2003)

VERY!! Agent jump on the bonnet is sweet 
Agent Smiths flyin up in the air is a crackup


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2003)

thye just showed a good, long commercial for it...yeah..I will be seeing it soon...


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rusty *_
> I just heard on the radio that the soundtrack featuring Linkin Park is out now.........



It's all techno music, no lyrics.  

but the new manson song kicks a$$.


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2003)

really? have you heard it? Sounds like might be good to do cardio to..


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 8, 2003)

Friend of mine bought it.


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2003)

lemme know


----------



## kuso (May 8, 2003)

I think I got it off kazaa last night....whats the title??


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I FUCKING GIVE UP!!!
> I guess if my posts don't have, fucking stupid post whoring, talk about gay people, talk about how much a dick/whore someone is, how sexy someone else is or has pornal topics then their useless.
> 
> I fucking give up trying to have some decent threads around here.  Every thread I put up and a few others dies because it doesn't fall in one of those topics.  I've seen alot of good, humorous and intelligent threads die and its a shame.


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2003)

yo..dvl..where'd that come from?


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I think I got it off kazaa last night....whats the title??



1. Session - Linkin Park
2. This Is The New Shit - Marilyn Manson
3. Reload - Rob Zombie
4. Furious Angels - Rob Dougan (instrumental)
5. Lucky You - Deftones
6. Passportal, The - Team Sleep
7. Sleeping Awake - P.O.D.
8. Bruises - Unloco
9. Calm Like A Bomb - Rage Against The Machine
10. Dread Rock - Oakenfold
11. Zion - Fluke
12. When The World Ends - Dave Matthews (Oakenfold remix)


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 8, 2003)

oh, it just gets old sometimes.  Always the same BS over and over, with the same old tired insults. Don't we have enough post whore threads the BS doesn't have to get included in 90% of the other threads?

I probably skip an unbleivable number of threads with great jokes and cool stuff, because 1 of 2 things happens.

1.  they get burried because the post whore threads are always the first 15 fuqin threads.
2. I have to wade through all the insults and crap to get through them.


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2003)

y'all do make a point.
I do...try and stay mostly to the 'old' threads that have no longetr any meaning to them...
Man..I hope she's not mad at me....


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 8, 2003)

y'all?  you practicing for a trip to Texas?

You usually aren't insulting people, and having a conversation in every single thread like many we know. 

But pretty much explains why I don't come into open chat often. It's just to frustrating.


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2003)

y'all...
I AM in Colorado..it's a western..thang..

Thnx, bud- I'm not comfortable hardcore slamming people...

I would like to listen to that sound track. I must be out of the loop..I do not think I recognized 1/2 the bands you listed...


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 8, 2003)

yeah there are 3 or 4 in there that are new bands, or something.

It's on sale at Best Buy for $12, not bad for a soundtrack. 

I'll have a copy in a couple weeks.


----------



## kuso (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> 2. This Is The New Shit - Marilyn Manson
> 3. Reload - Rob Zombie



Yeah man, I got these two off kazaalite last night....the MM one is cool


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2003)

hmm...might just go there now...


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 8, 2003)

the MM one is the first song of his new CD that comes out next week.


----------



## kuso (May 8, 2003)

Do you know the title of other songs on the new one? I downloaded about 12 MM songs that I`d never heard before.....most are way cool too


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 8, 2003)

Marilyn Manson - The Golden Age of Grotesque

1. Intro
2. This Is The New Shit
3. mOBSCENE
4. Doll-Dagga Buzz-Buzz Ziggety-Zag
5. Use Your Fist And Not Your Mouth
6. Golden Age Of Grotesque, The
7. (s)Aint
8. Ka-Boom Ka-Boom 
9. Slutgarden
10. Spade
11. Para-noir
12. Bright Young Things, The
13. Better Of Two Evils
14. Vodevil
15. Obsequey (The Death Of Art)

you asked.  I'm gonna buy this one next week.


----------



## kuso (May 8, 2003)

LOL...thanks man....I believe I have about 10 of those now


----------



## Jodi (May 9, 2003)

> 1. they get burried because the post whore threads are always the first 15 fuqin threads.
> 2. I have to wade through all the insults and crap to get through them.



This sooooo pisses me off.  You start a good thread but unless you wait til mid afternoon (prime time) most people don't see it.  This is because the post whores (I'm not mad just being honest) come along and post in all the old threads and as many as they can and then your post that hasn't been seen gets pushed to page 2.  Most of us don't go to page 2, me included.  If I don't see it on the first page I don't bother.  SO now a once good thread is shoved aside to make room for the whore threads and other useless crap then unless you bump your own thread every few hours it never gets seen.  Alot of good threads have died because of this and I received a few PM's yesterday when I posted that from people saying how much they agreed.  Its tiring and that why alot of us stay out of Open Chat for the most part and post elsewhere.  The only way this thread stayed alive was cuz I kept bumping it so more people would see it.   I hate having to do that to keep up against the post whores.

Not mad at anyone - JMO and explaining why I wrote what I wrote.


----------



## Jodi (May 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> It's all techno music, no lyrics.
> 
> but the new manson song kicks a$$.



I like instrumental though.  I want to hear it but I'm gonna wait til the movie comes out.


----------



## dvlmn666 (May 9, 2003)

gonna see if Prince can make a seperate subforum for the damn post whore BS.  maybe that'll help.

Oh yeah. "BUMP"


----------



## Jodi (May 14, 2003)

ALAS the Day is upon us.


----------



## butterfly (May 14, 2003)

There's a "sneak preview" tonight at 10:15 pm at our local theater... damn I wish I didn't have to be responsible and work tomorrow


----------



## Rissole (May 14, 2003)

15hrs and counting


----------



## kuso (May 14, 2003)

I HATE you all.....I still have a month to w8


----------



## Mudge (May 14, 2003)

A person working at a theatre says Matrix 2 sucks, guess we'll see.


----------



## Blieb (May 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> They are showing The Matrix (the original) on IMAX here in Hartford.  I've got to go see it.




I hate you!!!  The IMAX here is new, and they're basically saying they MIGHT show 3 there ... @@


----------



## Blieb (May 14, 2003)

w00t!  I'm bailing out now to go catch the flick


----------



## kuso (May 14, 2003)

BASTARDS....ALL OF YOU!!!


----------



## Rissole (May 14, 2003)

*Warning!!* 
We need to make sure that we dont spoil this for Kuso once we've all watched it ok!!!


----------



## kuso (May 14, 2003)

Thanks man  even if I do hate you for seeing it first


----------



## Rissole (May 14, 2003)

You get the same response as Jodi


----------



## Rissole (May 14, 2003)

7.5hrs


----------



## Jodi (May 15, 2003)

11 hours and counting for me.  

Don't worry Kuso, I'll keep my mouth shut while you w8 a whole month to watch it 

Geez for a country thats supposedly so far ahead technology wise from the rest of the world you'd expect something different.


----------



## Rissole (May 15, 2003)

starting No1 in 15mins then off to reloaded. 3hrs


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 15, 2003)

I'm going at 10:00 tonight.  

What a great day.  Go for a mountain bike ride after work, then go see The Matrix 2, then have tomorrow off.


----------



## Blieb (May 15, 2003)

I saw it last night ... didn't ya'll?

*evil grin* ...


----------



## Jodi (May 15, 2003)

Soon 4.5 hours


----------



## ALBOB (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I HATE you all.....I still have a month to w8



Wanna know how it ends?


----------



## seyone (May 15, 2003)

for those of you that have seent he movie, how did you like it? 
I just thought it was ok.


----------



## kuso (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Wanna know how it ends?



Actually, this is one of the rare occasions when it doesn`t matter, as they already have 3


----------



## kuso (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Marilyn Manson - The Golden Age of Grotesque
> 
> 1. Intro
> ...



By the way dvlmn...I checked this out here today...the Japanese one has 18 tracks on it


----------



## Jodi (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Actually, this is one of the rare occasions when it doesn`t matter, as they already have 3



I agree but I still would hate to see anyone spoil it. 

Kuso, what other songs are on the Japanese version?


----------



## kuso (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I agree but I still would hate to see anyone spoil it.
> 
> Kuso, what other songs are on the Japanese version?



I know that, but admitting to it gives ALBOB power 

And the songs...I dunno...I just had a quick look on the way to work and saw it says three "Japan, Thank you" bonus tracks....and the total was 18....if I have a chance I`ll check it out in the next day or two.


----------



## ALBOB (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I know that, but admitting to it gives ALBOB power



Oh don't you worry, I HAVE the power.   I downloaded it about three weeks ago, it's the matrix as my screen saver.  I mean the REAL matrix, the streaming code that cascades from the top of the screen.  It's cool.


----------



## Rissole (May 15, 2003)

Hmmmmm.... i'm back......
I'm leaving no comment until Jodi at least see's it.....


----------



## Jodi (May 15, 2003)

Well at least say

Good or Bad I got 2.5 more hours here and your killing me.


----------



## Rissole (May 15, 2003)

Well good, a bit long winded... better bits, but 
Need to see it again...


----------



## Rissole (May 15, 2003)

Sorry Jode goin zzzzzzzzzzzz
It's 3am


----------



## Jodi (May 15, 2003)

Goodnight


----------



## Yanks20 (May 15, 2003)

already own a copy and saw it last week! reloaded kicked ass, there is at least 2 if not 3 awesome fight scenes. i have already seen it about 5 times (in the luxury of my own family room) 

jodi, you will like it alot even though the first matrix has a lot more detail involved. i would give it 4 out of 5 stars just because of the action scenes alone, but i do have questions about certain scenes (which i'm sure a lot of people will)


----------



## Jodi (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Yanks20 *_
> already own a copy and saw it last week! reloaded kicked ass, there is at least 2 if not 3 awesome fight scenes. i have already seen it about 5 times (in the luxury of my own family room)
> 
> jodi, you will like it alot even though the first matrix has a lot more detail involved. i would give it 4 out of 5 stars just because of the action scenes alone, but i do have questions about certain scenes (which i'm sure a lot of people will)



Want to send me a copy


----------



## Yanks20 (May 15, 2003)

hell, i also have XMEN-2 (little dark), like the fight scene where wolverine kicks major ass in the school! 

matrix was a really good copy, it was an actual printed copy so the picture is absolutely perfect. Sorry, only available on DVD for a mere $7 a copy. they are selling tons of them in the village, i had to wait 3 weeks for my copy before the guy had any more copies and i buy a ton of stuff from him. guess it is one of the priveleges of working in NYC!

you will love it trust me!


----------



## Mudge (May 15, 2003)

Well thats good news, it would really be a bummer if it was "just another sequal"


----------



## Crono1000 (May 15, 2003)

I got a copy of Titanic from a bud in NYC back in the day when it was still in theaters.  Everyone claimed that it wouldn't be on video (no one thought about DVD's yet) until 2001 so I figured I could sell it for more to some poor redneck chap here in SC.  Well it's now 2003 and it was released on video like a year after its theater debut.


----------



## Rissole (May 15, 2003)

Time to be honest.... Loved the special effects fights scences etc
But the story line Pfffffttt  Gimme a break..... Sucked ass!!


----------



## Rissole (May 15, 2003)

Here's just one thing that pissed me off!!
Didnt they take Neo's "connection" points out in the first movie??
Then what the f%$# were they still doin in in the 2nd??


----------



## Jodi (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Time to be honest.... Loved the special effects fights scences etc
> But the story line Pfffffttt  Gimme a break..... Sucked ass!!




  I feel the same way.

Kick as fight scenes.  

Well it didn't suck really.  I think I was just really hyped up and I was a little dissappointed.  I think if I see it again it will be better but I think I anticipated too much.  Oh and I want some Cake


----------



## Mudge (May 15, 2003)

Rissole, thats what I heard, thin plotline. Dudes girlfriend fell asleep through the movie, and she loved the first one.

As for Titanic, I bought the video because everyone was RAVING about it. I thought the ending was sad but I think the whole moie was all about making money, I didn't really like the beginning or the end, and the filler wasn't my flavorite either, oh well.

How about some Jet Li movies  *Fist Of Legend* - WATCH IT!


----------



## Rissole (May 15, 2003)

Yeah i think i feel the same way Jode, after lovin the first one soooo much i expected this one to be nothin short of increadible.
Yes, will definately see it again, i think like the first you'll pick up a bit more 2nd time round.
I dont know if i can sit through that "arcitect's" b/s again though... "cause and effect"
I also thought, by the way he fought Agent Smith in the last one (one handed not even looking) the fight scences could have been even more intense.
Was i right about this or not ??


> *Quote by Me*
> "Didnt they take Neo's "connection" points out in the first movie??"


----------



## kuso (May 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> 
> Was i right about this or not ??



Well, I don`t know 

This is good for me though...after reading all this I now have way lower expectations of it, so will probably enjoy it more than you lot


----------



## Rissole (May 15, 2003)

Once again


----------



## kuso (May 15, 2003)

And here you guys were thinking it was funny for me to have to w8


----------



## Rissole (May 15, 2003)

And we still think that


----------



## Jodi (May 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Yeah i think i feel the same way Jode, after lovin the first one soooo much i expected this one to be nothin short of increadible.
> Yes, will definately see it again, i think like the first you'll pick up a bit more 2nd time round.
> I dont know if i can sit through that "arcitect's" b/s again though... "cause and effect"
> ...



I don't remember them taking out his connection points???  I think my expectations were too high.  Alot of the first one was waiting for Neo to kick ass and be the Matrix, remember in the second now he already is the Matrix so that expectation was gone.  Then the fact of figuring out what the Matrix is in the first one, another expectation gone and already determined for the 2nd one.  When you think about it where else did they have to go  

The fight scenes were awsome but nothing as intense as the first one.  JMO

I think I'll like it better the 2nd time and of course I'll still buy it and of course I will still see the 3rd one cuz well it still kicks ass.  Also don't forget to stay after the credits for a trailer to part 3. 

Oh and I still want some dessert 

Terminator 3 - July 2nd    Did you see the trailer   Or should we say Terminatrix 3


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2003)

...and don't forget.....Rocky VI!


----------



## Mudge (May 16, 2003)

Hmm, I do remember him feeling the back of his head after surgery as well as after getting out of his "pod" I didn't think of that. Interestin'.


----------



## tidalwaverus (May 16, 2003)

They are lined up at the door this morning at 8:00 AM the movie doesn't start until noon.


----------



## Crono1000 (May 16, 2003)

maybe yall can verify some things I heard about the movie:

it loses suspense because if Neo can take on 100 Mr Smiths you realize that he could take on a million mr smith's and then there's no real feel of a threat

it was too much "blah blah philosophical crap blah blah blah blah ACTION SCENE! ACTION SCENE! blah blah empty cliche blah blah ACTION blah blah blah blah blah blah blah"  

Neo seems/acts gay, and has no lines


----------



## Jodi (May 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> maybe yall can verify some things I heard about the movie:
> 
> it loses suspense because if Neo can take on 100 Mr Smiths you realize that he could take on a million mr smith's and then there's no real feel of a threat
> ...



Pretty much sums it up


----------



## Rissole (May 16, 2003)

Yeah that was what i thought. There's none of the "quotes" like the first....
As for connection points, remember when he's lying on the bed and Dozer and Morph are workin on Neo, they show some sort of clamp grabbing a connection thingy...



> *Jodi*
> I don't remember them taking out his connection points??? I think my expectations were too high. Alot of the first one was waiting for Neo to kick ass and be the Matrix, remember in the second now he already is the Matrix so that expectation was gone. Then the fact of figuring out what the Matrix is in the first one, another expectation gone and already determined for the 2nd one. When you think about it where else did they have to go
> 
> The fight scenes were awsome but nothing as intense as the first one. JMO
> ...


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

I thought the movie was lame but the Special Effects were cool.  My favorite line in the movie was the ending credits.  Movies just aren't what they used to be.


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2003)

..then they invented color..and it all went down hill...

Was'sup, FS!


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

Hey Burner how the hell are you bro???????  I'm good although I just had another confontration on here with some pecker head in the Training section.


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

Burner go take a look at  "Guys how can I carve out my lower Pec line"  and tell me if I was wrong.


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2003)

yeah, I saw it...

I'm fine..getting ready to eat my last time...chicken and spinnach...

You didn't care for the movie?
Getting alot of mixed reviews here..guess I will wait till a couple weeks later after the crowd disapates...

I thought ol boy jumped a bit harsh.....no need for insults...not all people here are knowledgable or describe what they want correctly..


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

I didn't see the second one yet Burner. I was speaking of the 1st one.  I'll be taking my boys to see the new one this weekend. They want to see it.   As regarding liking the movie,  it just isn't my type of film.  My kind of films are for example:  The Deer Hunter, Apocolypse Now, Platoon and films of that nature.  suspense films, and Classics.  The only Sci Fi films I really liked all stared Arnold with the exception of the Original Star Wars 1 and 2.  hahahaha


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2003)

Platoon RULES!
"your days of of finger banging mary jane rotten crotch thru her pretty pink panties are OVER!"

1st  MATRIX was pretty cool...


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

hahaha  good quote bro!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2003)

I'm down to an hour and half...
wahoo!
might go se this movie on day off....
can't wait for Bruce Allmighty to come out...looks hilarious!


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

30 for me too my man. Counting the minutes now.  Yea my wife wants to see that one too.


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2003)

WEll, I'd say lets make it a double date..but the distance thing....plus the girl I had in mind isn't (get ready for this)
Isn't a Jim Carrey fan...and the distance..


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

Well shame on HER!!!  HAHAHAHA  Yea it's a shame I'm sure you and I would have a blast!!!  Outta everyone on here, you, David, Dero and GoPro are my best buddies and look forward to talking to.
WEll with that said I'm signing off for this evening.  Wanna get things set for day shift.  Hope to talk to you this evening B!!!!


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

Good day bro.


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2003)

Nah, I'm off the next couple, my freind!
Take care, be back wednesday night!
later!


----------



## Crono1000 (May 19, 2003)

hey guys, let me know if this has anything to do with the movie:

I rented the Enter the Matrix video game this weekend.  I got to the third level when I got to thinking "This game doesn't feel like it's going anywhere.  Yeah it's Matrixy but the story isn't progressing"

When suddenly a battle with Agent Smith becomes a runaway in a that neverending big white hall with... "The Keymaker," an old asian dude.  Next thing I know I'm in a mansion fighting off VAMPIRES.  Tell me vampires are not in the movie please!

Then, in live action- actors and all (not computer graphics, the actual actors)- I see a clip with Naobi (Will Smith's wife) and that seductress from the movie meet each other.  The seductress says that she'll give her what she wants if she kisses her "like her lover."  At first they just peck, and she says it wasn't good enough.  So then they all out start making out.  Two women mind you, one being Will Smith's wife.  Camera zooming around them, hands on their faces making out.  What is up with that???


----------



## ALBOB (May 19, 2003)

Wake up Crono, you're dreaming again.


----------



## Crono1000 (May 19, 2003)

i happened I swear it did!


----------



## Jodi (May 19, 2003)

Actually there are vampires in the new one.


----------



## firestorm (May 19, 2003)

Ok kewel I like vampires.  Hey Jodi did you like the new one?


----------



## Jodi (May 20, 2003)

At first I didn't I was disappointed but now that I think about it more, I think it was alright.


----------



## kuso (May 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 
> 
> Kuso, what other songs are on the Japanese version?



I believe they are


Tainted Love

Baboon Rape Party,  and 

Paranoiac


----------



## firestorm (May 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> At first I didn't I was disappointed but now that I think about it more, I think it was alright.



Well I just saw Matrix 2 and like the 1st one,, I was hardly disappointed in the special effects.  They were to say the least outstanding.  The fight scenes were perfectly coreographed. (excellent marital arts Directing).  There was lots of action which I like.  The movie wasn't bad at all and much less confusing then the 1st.  I liked it afterall.  I was disapointed with the ending though.  The movie seemed like it just ran out of time and they just said CUT!!!  There are better ways to lead into a sequel.  That was my biggest complaint about the movie.
Peace all.


----------



## Monolith (May 25, 2003)

Eh... might as well add my 2 cents:

Reloaded was crap.  As someone else put it, it was all "boring, boring, boring, ACTION SCENE, boring, boring, ACTION SCENE, boring..."

There were a ton of scenes that imo could have been cut and the story wouldnt have lost anything.  Like the hour and a half that neo is banging trinity in the cave... or the two hour indian-dance everyone did in that huge cave in zion after morpheus (who looks fat) gave that crappy "trying to be inspirational but failing miserably" speech.

What i hated the most, though, was the scene with neo, trinity and morpheus (naiobi too?) went to talk to that french dude (to get the keymaker).  I could hardly understand him, and the dialogue continued FOREVER.  Just when you thought he'd shutup, they'd launch into another conversation.  There were audible groans from the audience at the theatre i was at every time he talked.  Most pointless and annoying scene in the entire movie imo.

The 1000 smith scene was pretty bad, too.  In the first matrix, the fight scenes were intense and amazing, but still looked real.  The battle with smith in the subway was phenomenal.  Great action, and it looked real.  The 1000 smith scene, on the other hand, was crap.  If you looked at neo's face at all during that entire scene, it was blatantly computer generated.  It didnt look even remotely real.  And, of course, the whole scene was made pointless by him finally 'realizing' that all he had to do was fly away.  why didnt he just do that to begin with?

ugh... yeah... anyway, i was hoping for more.


----------



## firestorm (May 25, 2003)

caugh caugh,, ummm Monoith well if you put it that way  sheesh!!!!  hahahaha   Good post and very good points made and I agree with you looking at it from that view point. In fact there was a point in the movie my kids had to wake me up (seriously, I fell asleep).


----------



## Eggs (May 25, 2003)

I liked it... of course I read books so my imagination doesnt need to be led along by the hand the whole way *cough cough*  If you dont feel like listening to me blow alot of hot air, just skip ahead to the last paragraph 

Put you guys/girls in a village with a piece of rubber tire and a stick and you'd quickly find these movies amazing again.  It reminds me of when I was at a bread place in the mall a year ago or so enjoying a pastry with a friend when this elderly couple comes up and buys some buns or whatever.  So they go have a seat and the lady complains the whole time about the cost of the buns, even to the point where she goes and complains to the person working at the counter.  Instead of realizing that this was supposed to be quality time spent with a loved one, she whined and tried to cajole other people into thinking she had somehow been wronged for something she knew the price of when she bought it.  I spent my snack trying to tune her out and hoping Grandpa would walk away and leave her.

Its quite fine that the movie didnt suit your tastes, I'm all for you thinking it sucks.  However, its also okay to a movie to enjoy it and not try to pick it apart.  Its like when you are studying an artifact from an ancient civilization... dont sit there and try to find whats wrong with it and how the artist screwed up, instead try to think of the circumstances by which it came to be and what meaning it has.



btw, the cave scene and the trinity/Neo not quite reaching climax scene was boring to me too


----------



## firestorm (May 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> I liked it... of course I read books so my imagination doesnt need to be led along by the hand the whole way *cough cough*
> 
> Scarcasim not required or attempting to belittle others with an intellectual superior attitude.  You read books, big deal,  I deal with Satellite and network communications so don't hint that I'm not as smart as you because you read a book.
> ...


----------



## Monolith (May 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> I liked it... of course I read books so my imagination doesnt need to be led along by the hand the whole way *cough cough*  If you dont feel like listening to me blow alot of hot air, just skip ahead to the last paragraph
> 
> Put you guys/girls in a village with a piece of rubber tire and a stick and you'd quickly find these movies amazing again.  It reminds me of when I was at a bread place in the mall a year ago or so enjoying a pastry with a friend when this elderly couple comes up and buys some buns or whatever.  So they go have a seat and the lady complains the whole time about the cost of the buns, even to the point where she goes and complains to the person working at the counter.  Instead of realizing that this was supposed to be quality time spent with a loved one, she whined and tried to cajole other people into thinking she had somehow been wronged for something she knew the price of when she bought it.  I spent my snack trying to tune her out and hoping Grandpa would walk away and leave her.
> ...



im impressed that you can read.  i might try it one of these days.

i didnt set out to pick the movie apart... these things just stuck out at me like a sore thumb.  i can easily be brought into a movie, but only if it at least makes an attempt to make sense... not just be an eye-candy fest.

comparing Revolutions to an ancient artifact is kind of... eh.   i can appreciate an ancient coin, for example, with all of its flaws, because it was created a couple thousand years before our modern technologies.  in context with that time period, that coin would be an impressive feat.

Revolutions, however, doesnt quite fit that example.  it came out AFTER a superior movie.  it was a sequel that failed to live up to its predecessor.  it would be like the US government suddenly deciding to stop making its finely detailed coins, and use the old roman system of a few drops of molten copper and a haphazard stamp.  no one would look at these new coins in and wonder what kind of special meaning they have... theyd call up their representatives and scream "wtf?" a few hundred times.  i did something like that after Revolutions ended... but it was to my friends, not my congressman.


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

Yo MONO,,, You didn't have to respond my man,, I had your 6 and led him back from his path astray.


----------



## Monolith (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Yo MONO,,, You didn't have to respond my man,, I had your 6 and led him back from his path astray.



check the post times... posted at almost the same time.  i didnt know you were respondin


----------



## Eggs (May 26, 2003)

Ahoy there Captain Mono, these are rough seas to be sailing in without the dread butt pirate flaming storm.

Pullleeease.  Learn to read the smileys, I was being a hypocritical bastard and the joke was intended to be pointed at me.  Which is why I started off stating that I was blowing hot air.  Do I need to demean myself anymore to create some semblance of a connection here for you two?    

Oh, and since I'm a Gladiator fan:  "ARE YOU NOT ENTERTAINED?"


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

OK OK Eggs I'm sorry. No hard feelings. Oh and I'm not a butt pirate. I gave that up for lent.

Gladiator the movie I presume? If that is the case, yes that movie was totally awesome.


----------



## Eggs (May 26, 2003)

Oooh, thats gotta be hard... I gave up Cheeeese Gromit   I need to stay away from claymation obviously.  Cool, I'd hate to have you pissed at me for joking around.  I'm hardly ever serious, so when in doubt, just remember that I make alot of crappy jokes.

Yeah Gladiator, that movie was great.  It made walking through the colloseum even more cool because the sand area is all gone and you can see all the passageways below.  Must have been an amazing sight in the old days, looking from the stands down of course


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

Yea I've been in a pissy mood here lately and I jumped on you in a defensive mode.  Sorry bout that.     I'd love to see the colloseum in person and maybe have a sword fight with Gr8. hahaha   You sound like you've seen it 1st hand is this true?


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> OK OK Eggs I'm sorry. No hard feelings. Oh and I'm not a butt pirate. I gave that up for lent.



yeah....one man's hobby..is another man's restraining order!


Was'sup, Fire!
Just getting to work...getting all caught up with the goings on of the past weekend's events here...

Howdy eggs!


----------



## Eggs (May 26, 2003)

Hey Burner, how were the days off?  Get some serious R&R?


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> yeah....one man's hobby..is another man's restraining order!
> 
> 
> ...



I've been here since 19:00 and being a holiday it's quiet (hope it stays that way)  I'm watching wrestling right now.  Whata job huu?  hahahaha   How was your Day Bman?


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2003)

hey eggs-
I worked the club fri and Sat. The stupid drunks were out. Had to fill out a couple incident reports...I posted it in my journal.
I stayed out of the gym to let my arms get some rest.

I was supposed to have an open house yesterday, but the agent that was going to let me host her listing forgot to get back to me, and i think her family went out town for the holiday. Ohwell, maybe next weekend.

Was'sup, fire! I've been ere since 1800 local...only 9.5 more hours to go...
Will jump into my studying later


----------



## Eggs (May 26, 2003)

Yeh, was going to drop a note by your journal... its a good time to do that now methinks


----------



## ALBOB (May 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> I've been here since 19:00





> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I've been ere since 1800 local




Would you assholes speak ENGLISH?!?!?


----------



## Burner02 (May 27, 2003)

oops...sorry...forgot...al-mostacivilain is a senior NCO...he no longer remembers the basics of 24 hour time skills....


----------



## ALBOB (May 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> oops...sorry...forgot...al-mostacivilain is a senior NCO...he no longer remembers the basics of 24 hour time skills....



Not true, I remember them just fine....................................but I choose NOT to use them.


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Not true, I remember them just fine....................................but I choose NOT to use them.


yeah...can't wait to get out of this military contract job...hate having to use 24 hour to local to zulu times...very annoying..


----------



## Mr.Guvernment (May 31, 2003)

reloaded WAY over killed the slow motion bullet camera affect - killed it WAYYYYYYYYYYy OVERRRRRRRRRRR KILL - like ever other scene!

first was better - ending to this on sucked!


----------



## firestorm (May 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Not true, I remember them just fine....................................but I choose NOT to use them.



sorry but using the 24 hour clock is also what I use in my Computer Profession.  It's second nature to me since using it my entire adult life including at home.  my 6 year old know that 20:30 is bed time etc.  If you don't know it learn it or don't bother asking me what time it is.


----------



## kuso (Jul 7, 2003)

I finally went to see this yesterday, and while it wasn`t the best movie of 2003, I must say, due to my lack of expectations I guess, it was fucking great


----------



## Jodi (Jul 7, 2003)

Damn Kuso, that took long enough.


----------



## kuso (Jul 8, 2003)

Well, I saw a couple of movies before this one cuz you guys bagged it so much.....turned out to be worth putting off for 

Charile`s Angels was


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 4, 2003)

Matrix Revolutions hits theaters tomorrow.  I'll be going to a 9:30 PM showing with the wife.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 4, 2003)

I'm not going til this Sat.


----------



## butterfly (Nov 4, 2003)

We'll probably have to wait until Sunday, so I don't want to hear anything about the movie till after I get to see it


----------



## Rissole (Nov 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Well, I saw a couple of movies before this one cuz you guys bagged it so much.....turned out to be worth putting off for


Ya gotta watch it twice, heaps better the second time


----------



## Rissole (Nov 4, 2003)

Revolutions Thursday night at 1am


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 5, 2003)

Matrix = Stupid


----------



## Rissole (Nov 5, 2003)

TheGreatSatan = Brain Dead

Saw Revolutions at 1am last night and might i say 
No puzzles to work out..... just a good movie with *delete* i dont wanna spoil for anyone....  enjoy


----------



## Jodi (Nov 5, 2003)

Was it better than the 2nd one?


----------



## Rissole (Nov 5, 2003)

Much Better, Agent Smith gets a pick me up


----------



## Rissole (Nov 5, 2003)

Do you know who the guy is thats lying on the bed head to head with Neo at the end of the 2nd one??


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Do you know who the guy is thats lying on the bed head to head with Neo at the end of the 2nd one??



I assume it is Agent Smith


----------



## Rissole (Nov 5, 2003)

That is correct  It plays into the 3rd... Listen to how he speaks... very well done...


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Ya gotta watch it twice, heaps better the second time


Even better the third, best movie ever by the fourth. Just keeps getting better!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Even better the third, best movie ever by the fourth. Just keeps getting better!


That's right Rock

Hey Jodi, if you haven't watched the second one twice.... DO IT!!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 5, 2003)

I've seen about 4 times now


----------



## Larva (Nov 5, 2003)

i am going to watch the matrix tonight and then the secondand go see the third.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 5, 2003)

Revolutions is Saturday hopefully. Though I heard on a radio station everything that happens.   Still excited though.

Anybody else see Christian parallels in the first one?


----------



## Rissole (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I've seen about 4 times now


Do you agree that it gets better?


----------



## Rissole (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Anybody else see Christian parallels in the first one?


There's heaps and i heard they're quite deliberate.
They talk about him being the saviour in the 3rd as well.... i could say more but that would spoil..


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 5, 2003)

I know it's not a "Christian" film, but the references are definately there. The ironic thing is most Christians I know that have seen the movie can't pick up on any of it and think the movie is a waste or won't allow their teenagers to watch it. Sad, sad, sad...


----------



## Jodi (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Do you agree that it gets better?


No


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 5, 2003)

Maybe the fifth time Jodi.   What didn't you like about it? My wife wasn't thrilled with it either. I thought it was ok, but the second time was much better.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 5, 2003)

The action was great but Neo was such a Pussy.  He had no lines, the plot was poor.  I just expected alot more out of Neo's character.  It was like he was a body guard and nothing more when in fact he is suppose to be The One.  So to me he should have had a bigger impact in the movie.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> The action was great but Neo was such a Pussy.  He had no lines, the plot was poor.  I just expected alot more out of Neo's character.  It was like he was a body guard and nothing more when in fact he is suppose to be The One.  So to me he should have had a bigger impact in the movie.


You must keep in mind that the whole 2nd movie is a set up for the third.... 2 and 3 could have been made in one giant movie, i think that was actually what they did but they just cut it in half.
Neo is The One  

I do however think the ending could have been better but thats just my personal opinion, we might chat about that when everyone's seen it


----------



## Rissole (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I know it's not a "Christian" film, but the references are definately there. The ironic thing is most Christians I know that have seen the movie can't pick up on any of it and think the movie is a waste or won't allow their teenagers to watch it. Sad, sad, sad...


I have heard that there's alot of Hindu symbolism in it... screw that i prefer to look at the Christian aspects.

"your my savior man, my own personal Jesus Christ"....
Ohhh i could type something here but that would spoil...


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> I have heard that there's alot of Hindu symbolism in it... screw that i prefer to look at the Christian aspects.
> 
> "your my savior man, my own personal Jesus Christ"....
> Ohhh i could type something here but that would spoil...


Your killing me Riss!!! Yeah, I've heard the Hindu and Buddhist symbolism, but it's soooo christian.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Your killing me Riss!!! Yeah, I've heard the Hindu and Buddhist symbolism, but it's soooo christian.


I agree, Neo - one, goes through death to give life, Trinity "calls" him back from the dead (resurrection)... need i go on & on & on..


----------



## Rissole (Nov 5, 2003)

Here's some stuff... 
http://www.praize.com/entertainment/Pages/9980129396156.html 
Just did a quick search


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 6, 2003)

Cool, I like that. I have to bookmark that for my wife. She eats that stuff up!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 6, 2003)

interesting concept!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 6, 2003)

I walked out of Revolutions asking myself


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 7, 2003)

Someone at ridemonkey posted this, and it helps make Revolutions easier to understand.  

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Let me first say I PROMISE YOU WILL LOVE THIS TRILOGY IF U READ THIS. 

I apologize if my email does not follow the rules of this forum, but I felt I could offer you a very clear explanation of the Matrix series in light of reading your reviews of the Matrix Revolutions. The bottom line is people don't understand it. So this is a crash course for anyone who wants answers. Real one's, not some fanboys idea of what it's about. Please note, SPOILERS ARE ALL THROUGH THIS REVIEW. 

Here we go with the basics. 

Zion is real! The Matrix is not. 

The Matrix was designed to provide a mental stimulus for the human bodies connected to the machines as a source of power. This is the sixth version of the Matrix. There have been multiple versions of the Matrix because of a flaw in the program (kinda of like Windows). That flaw is giving individuals the ability to choose. 

The first Matrix was designed as a perfect uptopia (see pt. I - Smith explains it to Morpheus; pt. II - The Architect explains it again) but humans did not accept it as real so they just kept waking up. It was redesigned to reflect our civilization at it's last stage before it was taken over by the machines (the year 1999). 

The Architect's problem with this new design (the anomoly)of the Matrix is that it require individuals to think freely, i.e. choice. It was the Oracle that suggested he redesign the Matrix in this way. But since humans have choices, so must the programs sent to watch over them, i.e. The Agents, thus bringing us the problem that is Mr. Smith. In Reloaded, The Architect continues to speak of the anomoly he is unable to get rid of, which is why at some point, he feels the only solution is to destroy the Matrix and those who are aware of it (the people of Zion) and start from scratch again. 

The Oracle says it clearly in Revolutions. Mr. Smith is the result of the anomoly trying to balance itself. Mr. Smith began to think freely (see part I where he is freaking out while interrogating Morpheous) and the result was a negative one. Realize this, he is a similar program to the One so he is far more dangerous than a normal individual who makes bad decisions. Mr. Smith's virus like behavior happened in EVERY VERSION OF THE MATRIX. The result would always lead to the same thing -- a system crash if they didn't quickly reboot the system. The same knee jerk reaction you have when you realize someone has sent you a virus. 

The One program was created to solve this problem. But each version of the One ultimately failed. Neo is different, in Reloaded he choose the door that led to Trinity, not the door that RESETS the program. Note: The Architect even noticed that Neo's experience in the Matrix was different than all the rest, realizing he was the first of them to fall in love. 

Onto Revolutions: 

Neo's choice has changed everything. The system is still threatened by Smith's behavior, so the Oracle makes a new choice; one she has never done before because no version of the One has ever chosen the difficult path as opposed to easy one of just resetting the system. She allows herself to become merged with Smith in the HOPE that she'll be able to help Neo when the time is right. 

Neo makes another unique choice. He goes to the machines and asks for PEACE as opposed to simply destroying the system by going through the opposite door as all other versions of the One did. It was a simple as that to save Zion. Machines don't need very long to process that this may be a better idea than just constantly resetting the system. 

At the end, Smith says to Neo the movies tagline - "Everything that has a beginning has an end," as the Oracle is speaking to Neo through Smith. Neo realizes it all along, the only way to end this is to sacrifice himself. The Oracle noted that Neo and the Source (the computer mainframe, the Architect they're all one and the same so don't get confused) are connected which is why he can control machines outside the Matrix. He uses this connection to his advantage. He becomes a Mr. Smith and since all the Smith's are connected, the Source now has a lock on Smith and simply deletes him. Pretty simple huh? 

For those that like to dig deeper, than note the biblical references throughout the series. Heck, the French Man (Merovigchian) is the Devil, just read the elevator button Morpheous presses when he goes to see him for the second time. The Architect represents God - i.e. the creator of the world and its destroyer whenever things don't go as he wants. He even has you to chose a select group of people to restart Zion again sort of like Noah's Ark. Neo is Jesus, the one who realizes that peace and love is the answer, not war. And the Oracle represents the Holy Spirit - the conciousness that resides in all of us. It's a deep trilogy if you PAY ATTENTION.


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Nov 7, 2003)

my impression of the movie:


----------



## firestorm (Nov 9, 2003)

Well I saw the new Matrix movie and I can tell ya it won't be part of my home collection.  The whole series just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 9, 2003)

I read that real monkey post and I still don't like the movies.  Sure they have great effects, but the acting is horrible. Hell, I bet Gigli is better.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 9, 2003)

funny thing is I fell asleep on Matrix 2 and I did it again on this last one.  That is pretty sad excpecially since it cost a small fortune to go these days but I just think they are boring as all hell.   Yes I agree the special effects are pretty cool and when the machines broke through the battle was awesome.  Something about spent shells hitting the floor in great abundance just makes me happy and bounce in my chair and clap. hehehehehehe


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 9, 2003)

I bet you can't wait for the Punisher movie!







http://www.punisher-movie.com/punisher_trailers/


----------



## Rissole (Nov 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> The Oracle says it clearly in Revolutions. Mr. Smith is the result of the anomoly trying to balance itself.


I think this is wrong.....
Neo is the anomoly and Agent Smith is the reaction of the machines to this.....


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 9, 2003)

I love the Matrix!!  Chris (bf) and I saw the Revolution Friday night..  I LOVED IT!!!  Love Agent Smith...   Agent Smith is a virus.....machines want him deleted...

Definite Christian symbolism.... very obvious.  Neo sacrificed himself for ALL... Jesus.

Also loved the whole LOVE thing between Neo and Trinity... sappy but I believe if you truly love someone, you would die for them.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> I think this is wrong.....
> Neo is the anomoly and Agent Smith is the reaction of the machines to this.....


Right, Neo is the anomoly. Agent Smith in the 2nd and 3rd exists because part of Neo was copied over into Agent Smith in the Second movie. But this happens everytime, thats why the machines want to "reboot" the Matrix everytime- to destroy Agent Smith.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Nov 10, 2003)

I'm just happy the whole stupid series is over.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 10, 2003)

Same here Satan.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 10, 2003)

Ohhh, you poor, poor people. The Matrix still has you!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> I'm just happy the whole stupid series is over.



Yeah, great, you didn't like it.  Thanks for telling us again and again and again.  Move onto the next thread, killjoy.


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 10, 2003)

Well I DID like it!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 10, 2003)

My wife and I loved it! With the 2nd and 3rd movie though, I think you either loved it or hated it depending on what your looking to get out of the movie.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 10, 2003)

I didn't see it yet


----------



## I Are Baboon (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Well I DID like it!!!



Me too.


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> Me too.



We obviously have GOOD TASTE!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 10, 2003)

I wanna go see it again


----------



## Rissole (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I didn't see it yet


Come on Jodi :waiting: Pull yer finger out...


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 10, 2003)

I want to see it again too. We had some rude people sitting behind us making sarcastic remarks the entire movie. Really killed the emotional feed on certain scenes. I was sooo pissed.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2003)

you didn't turn around..and very politely ask them to...kindly SHUT THE FUQ UP??


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 10, 2003)

I never know how to react in those situations. I turned around a few times and they always were quiet then for a few moments and then it would start again. I don't want to say something that ends up escalating into a worse problem, know what I mean. The theater was packed and noone else said anything either.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2003)

well..give them the 'glare' and your bulging arms shoulda intimidated them..

I know what ya mean though..what to say...ask them to be quiet...insult them..make them feel like the dweebs they are?
be quiet?
I hate rude people in theatres..I didn['t pay 7.00 per person to listen to their lip....


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> well..give them the 'glare' and your bulging arms shoulda intimidated them..
> 
> I know what ya mean though..what to say...ask them to be quiet...insult them..make them feel like the dweebs they are?
> ...


Yeah, wish my arms were bigger. One of the times I turned around I noticed the guy was probably 3x my size. Last time I turned around too.   I just hate when people are so selfish and think they are the only people on this planet. So many people are like that though.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 10, 2003)

that sux...


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> I wanna go see it again


Me too!


----------



## firestorm (Nov 10, 2003)

WEll this had to the the last episode since Nemo or whatever his name was (k. Reeves) died along with his girlfirend Princess Leah.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 10, 2003)

Neo is not dead


----------



## firestorm (Nov 10, 2003)

Yes he is damnit don't ruin my hopes and dreams.  He was carried off by the mommy machine at the end.  He better be dead or it ruined the entire ending.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 10, 2003)

He's not dead......


----------



## firestorm (Nov 10, 2003)

yes he is.  nanananananananananana  I'm not listening to you guys.  lalalalalalalalalalala  (covering my eyes)


----------



## Rissole (Nov 10, 2003)

The Oracle says to Sati (the little Indian girl) that they will see Neo again 
Not Dead


----------



## butterfly (Nov 10, 2003)

Neo Died.  But it doesn't mean he won't come back


----------



## butterfly (Nov 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Yes he is damnit don't ruin my hopes and dreams.  He was carried off by the mommy machine at the end.  He better be dead or it ruined the entire ending.


Why would it ruin the end???


----------



## firestorm (Nov 10, 2003)

Because it was a good ending.  Very moving as he is taken off so to speak into the sunset and the knowledge that he died to save the human race.  If he lives then that takes away from that premise.   Reminded me very much to the Movie SHANE starring Alan Ladd (western).  He is wounded and rides off into the sunset but you know he will die.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Neo Died.  But it doesn't mean he won't come back


The Second Coming!! There are still people to be rescued from the Matrix.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Because it was a good ending.  Very moving as he is taken off so to speak into the sunset .


that part sounds a bit like King Arthur from Excalibur....


----------



## firestorm (Nov 15, 2003)

hahaha,, Bman,, that part sounds like 1000 movies. hahahaha


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2003)

that's true.
Well, I brought Matrix II into work yesterday.
I am going to have to watch it again.,..couldn't hear it too well and seems like a movie you really have to pay attention to.


----------



## firestorm (Nov 16, 2003)

Oh hell yea you do have to pay close attention. that Sci-Fry crap is off the wall as it is. It's not like you can miss something and understand a scene 30 seconds later.


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

Only seen the first one not the other two Matrix movies yet...


----------



## firestorm (Dec 31, 2003)

I just watched part 2 the other day with my son and it wasn't all that bad the second time around.  Staying awake for the whole thing this time didn't hurt any either keeping track of things.  lol


----------

